# 8 males, 6 females- East Greenville Pennsylvania



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Someone in my town posted a message in FREECYCLE about needing to find homes for her rats. I believe she is moving and cant take them with. Anyone near here interested? 

Country: us
State/Region: pa
City/Town: east greenville
Number of rats: 7 males females
Gender: male n female
Age(s): 1 yr - 2 yrs
Name(s): females- pumpkin, mini,carebear,snuggles,sam. males- skeeter, cinnabun, bandit,mickey,whiskers, snoopy, charlie brown
Colours: black n white, brown n white, one female that is kinda bald (hairless)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: moving and cant take them
Temperament: loving n well behaved
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: most likely
Transport available: nope
Other:
URL of Pictures: email if u wanna see pics
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: none


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i wish i could have him but my dad won't let me!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I wish I could get them but I can't


----------



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

as far as i know most if not all of these rats are still avail. i know who you are talking about and i used to work with her dad at a pizza shop here in pennsburg. if anyone is interested please fell free to contact me and i will get a hold of her to let her know.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

well i live in Erie so.. maybe, i doubt it though.


----------

